# kubota tires



## njtom (Oct 29, 2014)

im looking at a mx5100d it has turf tires, i need ag tires, do i have to change the rims
thanks
njtom


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello njtom, welcome to the forum.

According to Kubota literature for the MX5100D tractor, the standard agricultural tires for this tractor are:
front: 9.5 x 16
rear: 14.9 x 26

According to tractordata.com, the turf tires are:
Lawn/turf front:	29x12.50-15
305R343
Lawn/turf rear:	44x18-20
610R470

Therefore, you will have to change rims both front and rear.


----------



## BigDog1956 (Jan 3, 2017)

do some homework on changing tire size if it's a 4 wheel drive, if you change diam of tires you throw off gearing and can do damage to 4-wheel drive, re-search this change.


----------

